# New 2011 Mustang vs GTO



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

Seems Ford finally got some balls...Check this vid out you guys...Its the full spec. sheet for the New Mustang....Mod your GTO up cause i think our GTO just got some competition :cheers


********* lol sry the text is too small to read in this vid, if you rlly wanna see the new specs, just search "2011 Mustang GT Specs" the video appears much larger on youtube and the text can be read much easier....just click the "HQ" button


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Still seems pretty balanced, considering power and weight. It comes from the factory with headers, which helps them get some numbers, but again, the LS1/2s respond well to a set too. We'll see where they go with it...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The 05-2010 Mustangs are a drivers race with us. But what do you except, we are becomming old technology. I wouldn't doubt if they aren't faster stock then us.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure. Just a hair more top end and about 80 pounds less. I'm still not gonna trade though.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Detail Specs

2006 Pontiac GTO Base Coupe Performance & Efficiency Standard Features 
- 
5,970 cc 6 liters V 8 front engine with 101.6 mm bore, 92 mm stroke, 10.9 compression ratio, overhead valve and two valves per cylinder LS2
- 
Premium unleaded fuel 92
- 
Multi-point injection fuel system
- 
18 gallon main premium unleaded fuel tank
- 
Power: 400 HP @ 5,200 rpm; 400 ft lb @ 4,000 rpm


2011 Mustang 412 HP @ 6500 rpm 390 ft lb @ 4250 rpm


Looking at the specs the Tang doesn't look so scary does it...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check out the specs for the Saleen 302, it should give you performance figures since they put out roughly the same amout of hp. I seen one for the first time three weeks ago.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

eww doggy im glad u guys brought this up,, me and my friend were talking about this a while back and that car is gonna be a beast,,the mustang gt at 300 hp already get into the 13s i wonder what a 400hp version is gonna do


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

05- 2010 Mustangs get beat by a 1/2 second or more. With 412 hp and a slightly lighter car they should be a bit quicker. I think I'd be worried if I had a pre 2010 GT500. Those things run high 12's stock and the base GT is going to give it a run for it's money even though it's 90 hp less. The weight of the GT500 kills it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO19020 said:


> Seems Ford finally got some balls...Check this vid out you guys...Its the full spec. sheet for the New Mustang....Mod your GTO up cause i think our GTO just got some competition :cheers]


With a new 6 cyl 305 HP motor and a new 400+ HP version of Mustangs V-8, you know the GT will have a slight edge on the GTO in factory trim. But how many of us are still in factory trim. 


GTO = GREAT TO OWN

In the next year or so it will be time for another new ride 
[ my gto has a home for life ] and I am waiting to see what the big 3 does. It will NOT BE A MUSTANG.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Is that 412 to the rear wheels? I know some car companies say horsepower but it is the horsepower from the crankcase and not the rear wheels.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont care how much HP a mustang has, I will NEVER purchase one. They are "Me Too" cars! you have a mustang? ME TOO! They are everywhere and frankly i think they are ugly and just boring, GTO's are getting more rare and rare and will be worth more than any new Mustangs will ever be worth. Im with Lowet, My GTO has a home for life, and if something ever happens to her (knock on wood), I will buy another GTO. Scouts Honor.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

:agree


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I doubt our GTO's will ever be worth more, but I would never own a Stang - way toooooo many of them on the road, and they all think they are fast. Friends don't let friends buy mustangs! LOL. Have to ditto on that one will never sell ole Grace she is with me for life.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ I've been liking Mustangs more and more lately.  I drove my friends it wasn't horrible like I thought it would be. Still not quite my cup of tea, but I would take a Saleen one anyday.

Plus the aftermarket parts market is so much better because there are so many.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dquack said:


> Is that 412 to the rear wheels? I know some car companies say horsepower but it is the horsepower from the crankcase and not the rear wheels.


No. it is motor HP


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dquack said:


> I doubt our GTO's will ever be worth more, but I would never own a Stang - way toooooo many of them on the road, and they all think they are fast. Friends don't let friends buy mustangs! LOL. Have to ditto on that one will never sell ole Grace she is with me for life.


I live in Connecticut and it seems that every car I see on the road is a lowered Honda with a 6ft rear wing or a Mustang. I call Mustang owners 10MPM members.

They are decent cars but that Retro look is long dead and they need a complete redesign, just like the new Camaro and Challanger. Who the hell wants a new car that looks like an old car


10MPM= 10 Mustangs Per Mile..


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's what it boils down to...

The GTO is a head turner no matter what...why?...because it isn't common to see on the road. Not only that it has a very unique sound (if you have the LTs, exhaust, blahdee blah). My point is that even if the Stang is cranking a few more horses not one person is going to notice, much less care. It has been and always will be an overlooked car because of its overproduction.

Guys and gals, we have unique rides. You drive down the road and see a Mustang, life goes on. You drive down the road and see a GTO, well my friend..you've just experienced love-making, the big bang and a peanut butter & jelly sandwich all at once. :cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

CGgoat06 said:


> Here's what it boils down to...
> 
> The GTO is a head turner no matter what...why?...because it isn't common to see on the road. Not only that it has a very unique sound (if you have the LTs, exhaust, blahdee blah). My point is that even if the Stang is cranking a few more horses not one person is going to notice, much less care. It has been and always will be an overlooked car because of its overproduction.
> 
> *Guys and gals, we have unique rides. You drive down the road and see a Mustang, life goes on. You drive down the road and see a GTO, well my friend..you've just experienced love-making, the big bang and a peanut butter & jelly sandwich all at once. * :cool


Sex daily is pretty nice:lol:


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

CGgoat06 said:


> Here's what it boils down to...
> 
> The GTO is a head turner no matter what...why?...because it isn't common to see on the road. Not only that it has a very unique sound (if you have the LTs, exhaust, blahdee blah). Guys and gals, we have unique rides. You drive down the road and see a Mustang, life goes on. You drive down the road and see a GTO, well my friend..you've just experienced love-making, the big bang and a peanut butter & jelly sandwich all at once. :cool


Could not have said it any better. One of the guys I know was talking crap about having a nice mustang and I told him "Hell son everyone has a mustang, but not everyone has a GTO". I love the fact that people turn and say oh wow that is an awesome car. Then the ricers and stangs drive by revving up their engines. Makes me laugh out loud in public (slightly embarrasses my wife). LOL. I am happy with my purchase and like I said before it doesn't matter how fast your car is someone has something that can go faster. I didn't buy my GTO to be the fastest. I bought it to go fast and look good while doing it.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

CGgoat06 said:


> Here's what it boils down to...
> 
> The GTO is a head turner no matter what...why?...because it isn't common to see on the road. Not only that it has a very unique sound (if you have the LTs, exhaust, blahdee blah). My point is that even if the Stang is cranking a few more horses not one person is going to notice, much less care. It has been and always will be an overlooked car because of its overproduction.
> 
> Guys and gals, we have unique rides. You drive down the road and see a Mustang, life goes on. You drive down the road and see a GTO, well my friend..you've just experienced love-making, the big bang and a peanut butter & jelly sandwich all at once. :cool



Amazingly put! I get **** about my car everyday, in fact today someone was walking around my car kicking the tires, i asked him what the FUC$ he was doing and he said he was tryin to see if the bumper would fall off cuz it is a GTO. Well to make a long story short. I said get the Fuc$ away from my car or i would knock him out and put a brick through his windshield. I hate people that touch my car... Thems fightin words... HAHA


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ha you let someone kick your tires? if they did that to mine, they would be knocked the f*** out. that's a fat insult man


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Even to this day, I regret giving up my 06 GTO. I gave it up for other reasons which now, I really didnt have too. Dont get me wrong, I love my G8 but there was something special with my goat and its still cool knowing I have one of the last Pontiac models made. If I keep the G8, over time Illl find another 06 somewhere to keep her company.

Oh, about the stang. I never owned a ford out of the 32 something cars ive had since 1988. But I too thought about considering a stang in the future a while back. Now since i have my head tuned right it probally would be the camaro even though im not sold on it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

They got the battery in the right place - between the 2 axles.


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

I would never get rid of my Goat. People who know cars admire it, while peple who are not as car savvy are always asking me what kind of car it is cause it catches their eyes. Its neat having a car that is unique. Mustangs are a dime a dozen. With a few suspension tweeks and upgrades, the GTO can beat anything in its class! Just my opinion, though.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

i agree, my goats here to stay. and ohhh yeahhh and allllss i gotttaa say is let em' rustangs comeee!!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxman said:


> With a few suspension tweeks and upgrades, the GTO can beat anything in its class!


Wouldn't that be true of a lot of cars? I would expect the 2011 Mustang to have all of the 2011 'bells and whistles'. It's 6 years newer than my GTO. I don't compare/contrast my car with them any more than I would compare them to my 64 Grand Prix. That being said, I'm not getting rid of mine either.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Any news if the GT will be solid axle or IRD?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

batmans said:


> Any news if the GT will be solid axle or IRD?


International Relief & Development?
Interloc Racing Design?
Institute on Religion & Democracy?

(Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

batmans said:


> Any news if the GT will be solid axle or IRD?


I think it's solid.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Concidering the GTO was only produced from 04 to 06 and the numbers are as follows ..
04 ....15,728 Vehicles produced
05 .... 11,069 Vehicles Produced
06 .... 13,948 Vehicles produced

thats 40,745 total GTO's gunning down the road.

Now for just ONE year of Mustang sales

2008 ....... 130,000 (thats just for 1 year) Ford Pony's let out to trot

Thats 1 in 7582 people driving a GTO in the USA and
1 in 2376 people driving a Mustang and to break it down even more

04 .... 1 in 19,642 people driving an 04 GTO
05 .... 1 in 27,909 people driving an 05 GTO
06 .... 1 in 22,148 people driving an 06 GTO

Kinda makes you appreciate the GTO even more huh!!!


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

I picked up my GTO yesterday, and what made up my mind on the car was the fact that it breaks necks...I love love the fact that i never see any on the road! the fact that its fast helps lmao. For the record, my future posts wont be so off topicish, I was just excited with my '05 GTO and wanted to get a post up...BTW my friend has an '06 Mustang and **** his pants when he drove my goat yesterday


----------



## 7GTO6 (Feb 21, 2010)

GTO the one that started it all, the first muscle car in history, the dady of all other muscle cars. And Pontiac did not made the mistake of giving a retro body design to the 04 - 06 GTO. I really think that Chevrolet,Ford,and Doge really screwed up bringing back the old model body designs with a modern touch for their new model cars.They look ridiculous. Definitely the GTO is the best there is, the best there was, and the best there will ever be.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

pocketmaster said:


> Concidering the GTO was only produced from 04 to 06 and the numbers are as follows ..
> 04 ....15,728 Vehicles produced
> 05 .... 11,069 Vehicles Produced
> 06 .... 13,948 Vehicles produced
> ...


They should have made even less GTOs than that.

The NSX holds a really good resell value for production car. Probably one of the best, if not the best.

between 1991 and 2005 they made just 8000......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> They should have made even less GTOs than that.
> 
> The NSX holds a really good resell value for production car. Probably one of the best, if not the best.
> 
> between 1991 and 2005 they made just 8000......


Thats only because people who buy Imports are morons and are willing to pay top dollar for old/used cars. Amernican car shoppers are much smarter.

Not saying imports aren't good or anything, but they aren't any better then the next yet people are so brain washed they don't think their **** stinks.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> Thats only because people who buy Imports are morons


Boy, did you just open up yourself for abuse......


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Boy, did you just open up yourself for abuse......


Why because he bought a GTO witch is an import...:lol:

Oh lets not forget the some Toyotas, Subies, Hyundias are built/assembled in US by americans. That some American cars are built in Mexico and Canada. Thats a whole nother can of worms.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The coupe will weigh in at 3,603lbs. while the convertible will weigh 3,720lbs. from the specs I've been looking at so they don't really have a weight advantage as the earlier models have had so it should be a drivers race stock for stock,but who really buys cars like we have and keep them stock?

What it really boils down to is who's got the most money to make their car faster than the next guy anyways.

I will never own a Mustang,I don't care how much hp they give it!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Thats only because people who buy Imports are morons





68greengoat said:


> Boy, did you just open up yourself for abuse......





GM4life said:


> Why because he bought a GTO witch is an import...:lol:


LOL... engage brain before posting.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Thats only because people who buy Imports are morons and are willing to pay top dollar for old/used cars. Amernican car shoppers are much smarter.
> 
> Not saying imports aren't good or anything, but they aren't any better then the next yet people are so brain washed they don't think their **** stinks.


NSX and GTOs (cult cars) are both made in other countries.

The only vehicle that I used to own that was made in the states was the 1993 Sonoma SLE.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

dquack said:


> Is that 412 to the rear wheels? I know some car companies say horsepower but it is the horsepower from the crankcase and not the rear wheels.


Actually, most reviews say the 2011 Mustang GT is closer to 435hp at the crank.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

I glad to see everyone here is not all scared of the new 5.0......Just time to mod up...and they are 412 to the ground...I have owned a mustang in the past and is was extremely slow compared to my goat...I am glad to see there are finally stepping up, they built the 03-04 cobra which is the best car they built in IMO. I will just wait to see how they do with mods..From what I am hearing they are pretty much tapped out from the factory...Which would be bad news for them....


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I love my GTO, but the new Mustang looks great, and from what I've read they're even better than they look.

Come on, an American car company with a car I'd say is a bargain. Yes, there's more Mustangs than you can count, and there's going to be a lot more with the 2011. Factory headers - really - go Ford.

All the 100% GM types have to say Ford has done a lot of things RIGHT, while GM has no clue. Even the GTOs we love were just about thrown over here with little thought. At least Ford seems to be giving its customers what they want.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HITMAN803 said:


> 412 to the ground


*
At the crank.*

Mustangs are still the ultimate poser-mobile, so why is everyone so worried..?

One word: weaksauce.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Vbp6us said:


> Actually, most reviews say the 2011 Mustang GT is closer to 435hp at the crank.


Can't wait to run into one.

Perhaps I should wait by the dealership.

And start a local rumor that the GTO's are much underated HP.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Mustang's a little lighter with a few more horses but the real difference in a stock M6 drag race would be the transmission. From what I've read, Mustang's manual is excellent. It's making me think more about a GMM because I do miss the smooth shifts of my old '02 GT.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> *
> At the crank.*
> 
> Mustangs are still the ultimate poser-mobile, so why is everyone so worried..?
> ...


I still have respect for them braking the 400 mark for a base GT car.

Took them a long time, but they finally arrived.

Now, it's the cheapest stock 400HP car in the world.

The new 2011 Ford Mustang GT performance figures are within spitting distance of the mighty 2010 BMW M3. The Bavarian bruiser produces 414 horsepower out of its milky-smooth 4.0-liter V8 and hits the scales at 3,652 lbs. Meanwhile, the 5.0-liter Mustang serves up two less horsepower, but weighs 40 pounds less, too.

At this point, odds are your blood is pumping no matter which side of the ring you happen to find yourself on. Stats that close yield frighteningly similar numbers when the two cars hit the track, too. The M3 can clip off the 0-60 dash in 4.3 seconds. The Mustang can do it in 4.4. Quarter mile? Deadlocked at 12.7 seconds at 111.3 mph.

It's true, a quarter mile doth not a sports car make, which is why these next figures are so important. While the M3 can come down from 60 mph in 105 feet, the Mustang can do the same in 104. And here's the real shocker: Both cars hold onto the skidpad at .97 g. Now, before the comments go superfly TNT, it's worth noting that the as-tested BMW will set you back an eye-widening $28,180 more than the Ford. We could think of a thing or two to do with an extra 30-large.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Vbp6us said:


> Actually, most reviews say the 2011 Mustang GT is closer to 435hp at the crank.


Mustang Power! We Dyno the 2011 Ford Mustang 5.0 V-8 and 3.7 V-6 - Wide Open Throttle - Motor Trend Magazine


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

These guys say that the new GT engine could be making as much as 454 horsepower.

2011 Mustang GT makes 395 rear wheel horsepower


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Why are some many people getting caught up in "test mule" numbers?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

We have yet to see 1/4 mile times too...

I'm curious to know a few things about modification. I'd be willing to bet you can't port the intake runners over 10ccs on those heads without hitting a water jacket.

Oh, and recent news is that it's essentially a bored & stroked modular 4.6 with new heads.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

batmans said:


> These guys say that the new GT engine could be making as much as 454 horsepower.
> 
> 2011 Mustang GT makes 395 rear wheel horsepower


I've seen a few LS3 Dyno's that are running 480hp at the flywheel 100% stock. only rated at 433


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> We have yet to see 1/4 mile times too...
> 
> I'm curious to know a few things about modification. I'd be willing to bet you can't port the intake runners over 10ccs on those heads without hitting a water jacket.
> 
> Oh, and recent news is that it's essentially a bored & stroked modular 4.6 with new heads.


Car and Driver got 4.6 0-60 and 13.0 at 111 for the Camaro SS and it got 4.6 0-60 and 13.2 at 109 for the GT. They also tested the V6 cars and the Mustang V6 is the car. 0-60 in 5.4 and 14.0 at 104 for the V6 Mustang while the Camaro was 5.9 to 60 and 14.5 at 99. The Mustang V6 also pulled .95 G on the skidpad, higher than the SS or the GT and it stopped the best from 70. 

Imagine that, a V6 Mustang that will outrun the Charger/Challenger R/T and the 99-04 Mustang GT and it gives a close run to the 05-09 GT being about 2 tenths slower. All the while it gets 31 mpg highway. Pretty impressive. 

The GT is pretty good too, I think Ford finally has their act together and is making a competitive car now. It's only taken them 19 years to catch up from when GM took the lead with the LT1.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Lautinjr said:


> I've seen a few LS3 Dyno's that are running 480hp at the flywheel 100% stock. only rated at 433


I've seen some LS3 cars dyno at 390 bone stock. That would translate into 460 with 15% driveline loss. I haven't seen any that were stock, I'm talking no tuning or anything, that hit 405-410 that they would need to hit 480 flywheel. 

You still have to laugh at the hp ratings for the LS1 F-bodies. The LS1 was rated at 305-310 in the Z28 and Base Formula and T/A and the WS6 cars were at 325. Routinely they put 310 to the wheels with some freaks getting 320-325 stock to the wheels. My first 02 Z28 hit 318 bone stock on a car rated at 310 flywheel from the factory. The Ford 4.6 was putting 215 to the wheels. No wonder those 99-04 Mustang GT's got destroyed so bad.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

fergyflyer said:


> I think Ford finally has their act together and is making a competitive car now. It's only taken them 19 years to catch up from when GM took the lead with the LT1.


The Mustang was the reason GM killed the Camaro/Firebird. Same class car, but $6K less. More people bought the Mustang, sales numbers were down on the Camaro, and they killed the car. Now, the camaro is back and it is still competing with the Mustang, hopefully it will sell enough units to stay around. Like the Vette and Thunderbird back in the 50's, Ford changed the bird and left the Corvette as the only American 2 seater sport car and it has had continuous production for 57 years.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> You still have to laugh at the hp ratings for the LS1 F-bodies. The LS1 was rated at 305-310 in the Z28 and Base Formula and T/A and the WS6 cars were at 325. Routinely they put 310 to the wheels with some freaks getting 320-325 stock to the wheels. My first 02 Z28 hit 318 bone stock on a car rated at 310 flywheel from the factory. The Ford 4.6 was putting 215 to the wheels. No wonder those 99-04 Mustang GT's got destroyed so bad.


:agree The LS1 F-bodies had the same cam and everything as the Corvette rated at 350hp, the only differance was the intake and exhaust. I laughed when I saw the press releases of the LS1 and saw that it was rated the same as the WS6 LT1's but a much better designed motor.


jetstang said:


> The Mustang was the reason GM killed the Camaro/Firebird. Same class car, but $6K less. More people bought the Mustang, sales numbers were down on the Camaro, and they killed the car.


Thats part of the reason, I've heard the car wouldn't meet the new safety requirements too. GM wanted to cut the F-body for years but never did until 02.


> and left the Corvette as the only American 2 seater sport car and it has had continuous production for 57 years.


Ehh kinda sort of. There was no 83 Vett sold, only a few were made that was never sold to the public. GM had production problems and skipped the 83 model year.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

fergyflyer said:


> I've seen some LS3 cars dyno at 390 bone stock. That would translate into 460 with 15% driveline loss. I haven't seen any that were stock, I'm talking no tuning or anything, that hit 405-410 that they would need to hit 480 flywheel.


Actually Horse Power just Dynoed one at 495 at the crank before being install everything was stock and it was running the 2010 Camaro exhaust manifolds. This was the car it went into.HorsePower - Episodes | PowerblockTV

Well then again it was stock all the way to after the Cat's then it was what ever the dyno had to bolt up to them probably less restrictive then factory exhaust i'm sure.



> Ehh kinda sort of. There was no 83 Vett sold, only a few were made that was never sold to the public. GM had production problems and skipped the 83 model year.


They did relabel a bunch of 82 ones as 83.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jetstang said:


> The Mustang was the reason GM killed the Camaro/Firebird. Same class car, but $6K less. More people bought the Mustang, sales numbers were down on the Camaro, and they killed the car. Now, the camaro is back and it is still competing with the Mustang, hopefully it will sell enough units to stay around. Like the Vette and Thunderbird back in the 50's, Ford changed the bird and left the Corvette as the only American 2 seater sport car and it has had continuous production for 57 years.


I can't ever remeber them being 6k apart either maybe after rebates. But in the early 90's the Mustang GT had 215 hp and the Camaro had 260-270. The Mustang was a full second behind and handled horrible. The cars weren't in the same league. 

Then late 90's The LS1 came out and the F-body had 85-90 more hp at the wheels and was priced within $1500 of the completely inferior Ford. 

A friend of mine bought an 02 base Camaro Z28. After rebates he got the car out the door with tax and tags for under $20,000. I think he paid $18,500. My first 02 stickered at $26,700 and I looked at a Mustang GT and it was $23,500. My Camaro had T-Tops and the Monsoon sound system plus an auto versus the Mustang with a base sound system no roof option and a stick. Add auto $650 and the Mach audio at $1000 and there was only $1600 in difference and the T-Tops were $1000. So there was only a real difference of $600. 

I could never figure out why the Mustangs outsold the F-Bodies. 

2 of the greatest mysteries to me are why the F-body outsold the Mustang from 1982-1991 when the Mustang was a much better car performance wise and why when the F-Body became the better car it lost the sales crown to the inferior car.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GM4life said:


> :agree The LS1 F-bodies had the same cam and everything as the Corvette rated at 350hp, the only differance was the intake and exhaust. I laughed when I saw the press releases of the LS1 and saw that it was rated the same as the WS6 LT1's but a much better designed motor.
> 
> Thats part of the reason, I've heard the car wouldn't meet the new safety requirements too. GM wanted to cut the F-body for years but never did until 02.
> 
> ...


The F-boddies sales started to slide in the mid 90's. They started to make plans for the next gen and then GM brass said nope, not enough profit for it. They added the LS1 and sales started climbing again. Originally 99 was set for the last year. Sales came back to a profitable level but the couldn't meet crash requiremnets past 2002 and they didn't have time to redesign and the brass at GM still said it wasn't profitable enough.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Lautinjr said:


> Actually Horse Power just Dynoed one at 495 at the crank before being install everything was stock and it was running the 2010 Camaro exhaust manifolds. This was the car it went into.HorsePower - Episodes | PowerblockTV
> 
> Well then again it was stock all the way to after the Cat's then it was what ever the dyno had to bolt up to them probably less restrictive then factory exhaust i'm sure.
> 
> ...


There were only 47 Corvettes by some accounts and 44 by others accounts made in 1983. No 1982's were labeled 1983. They had so many problems with the first cars that they halted production and retooled and redesigned the car. California also chaged emisiion requirements and the 1983 cars didn't meet it. Of the 44 or 47 built the only one left is in the Corvette Museum. Car number 23, a white coupe. 

I've seen it and read the story. Factory workers hid the car for almost a decade and part of one union contract read that car number 23 would not be destroyed and instead put on dispaly at the museum. 

Also a bech tested unit that doesn't have a full exhaust is not going to give you a true output number. It shows potential, but not a true number.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

GM4life said:


> :Ehh kinda sort of. There was no 83 Vett sold, only a few were made that was never sold to the public. GM had production problems and skipped the 83 model year.


I saw a 83 Vette at the Corvette Museum, um, ok, 56 years of vettes. I've had 6 Vettes, and no Camaro can replace my vettes, I've tried. The new one is nice and I haven't owned an LS-1, but their trunk space sucks, rather have a vette.


fergyflyer said:


> I can't ever remeber them being 6k apart either maybe after rebates. But in the early 90's the Mustang GT had 215 hp and the Camaro had 260-270. The Mustang was a full second behind and handled horrible. The cars weren't in the same league.
> 
> 2 of the greatest mysteries to me are why the F-body outsold the Mustang from 1982-1991 when the Mustang was a much better car performance wise and why when the F-Body became the better car it lost the sales crown to the inferior car.


87-93, Mustang 5.0 vs. Camaro 350. Chevy 305 couldn't keep up with the 5.0 Mustang. I had 6 5.0 mustangs, some fast, some not, AOD sucked. I will buy another 5.0 stang, but won't buy another 82-93 Camaro-don't like them, POS TPI, or TBI. Stupid electronics and no OBDII.

In the end, Camaro/TA was benched, Mustangs thrived. GM tried to compete with the GTO, and couldn't-04-06...
Now, everyone wants to dog the '10 Camaro when it's all GM is offering... 
Oh, and the Vette which is incredible and Ford won't even try to go after... Fords response to the Vette was the GT40 at $150K...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Lautinjr said:


> They did relabel a bunch of 82 ones as 83.


Nope.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I saw a 83 Vette at the Corvette Museum..


Yeah, it was a prototype.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

were ls2's underrated at all??


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

"I had 6 5.0 mustangs, some fast, some not,"

I had the same experience with 5.0s. I have friend who was a Ford dealer so I bought Mustang GTs - all new. The '86 convertible was very quick for the day; the '93 coupe was kind of doggy, and the '02 coupe I thought was quick until I drove the GTO. IMO the 2011 GT will be a huge value for the money. The largest drawback being the number of them on the road.


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont think it is the best for the buy...I will have to be proved wrong I guess..I have had a Mustang too for years and use to love them to death but I am glad to see they are finally putting something out that is worthy of driving...I still think the 03-04 Cobras were there best car EVER..


----------



## butchjr15 (Nov 29, 2009)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I dont care how much HP a mustang has, I will NEVER purchase one. They are "Me Too" cars! you have a mustang? ME TOO! They are everywhere and frankly i think they are ugly and just boring, GTO's are getting more rare and rare and will be worth more than any new Mustangs will ever be worth. Im with Lowet, My GTO has a home for life, and if something ever happens to her (knock on wood), I will buy another GTO. Scouts Honor.


 I was to ocean city over the weekend and i think every stang on the east coast was there. they travel in packs. its amazing they usually wont pull up next to anything else. When i first got there there they were 10 cents a dozen then they went down to bout 6 cents a dozen lol. prob more mustangs there then any other car. did see maybe 20 goats.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

Please how long is it takin ford to come close....They can keep um..................Ill take my GTO
anytime!! EVERYONE HAS A MUSTANG ,MITE AS WELL BE A TAXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

$36k+ for a 2011 mustang GT... It better be darn fast! Its pretty bad that now an average person cant afford a GT mustang. I make well over the national average income in the USA and I cant really see myself being able to afford a $36,000 Mustang on top of all of my other obligations.


----------



## GTOnC5owner (May 26, 2010)

*Cant stand stangs*

Dad bought my goat in 06, i drove to OH from NC to pick it up, all thru high school kids and there mustangs though they were the sh*t and now that ford has put a car that can cmpete with us after 9 yrs i tell em its about time. its actually pretty sad, if pontiac was still around i wonder if they would have a new gto with an ls3 or somethin that could whoap fords ass


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

> Dad bought my goat in 06, i drove to OH from NC to pick it up, all thru high school kids and there mustangs though they were the sh*t and now that ford has put a car that can cmpete with us *after 9 yrs i tell em its about time. its actually pretty sad*, if pontiac was still around i wonder if they would have a new gto with an ls3 or somethin that could whoap fords ass


i never understood why everyone flocked on the mustang. they were slower than all the competition and they all got that same gay exhaust drone. mustangs are an old ladys car then they sell them to high school kids.

ill never get rid of my goat


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

dieseltweaker said:


> i never understood why everyone flocked on the mustang. they were slower than all the competition and they all got that same gay exhaust drone. mustangs are an old ladys car then they sell them to high school kids.
> 
> ill never get rid of my goat


They were also cheaper than the competition. People flocked to them because they could actually buy them. My brother inlaw bought a brand new 07 GT 5 speed for $24500. What other brand new V8 american muscle car can you buy for under $25000. The mustang is built to appeal to a lot of different people. Some people buy them because they like the style or whatever.You dont have to buy it with a v8. You could have the style with v6 economy. Performance enthusiasts buy them because of thier affordable modability. And look at the aftermarket. I wish our GTO had the aftermarket that the Mustang has. You cant deny that Ford is smart with the mustang. I mean look around. 
I bought my GTO because of the bang for the buck factor... It was used but 400hp for $22000 is awesome! I was also looking at new mustangs but I am glad i went with the GTO because overall it is a much nicer car than the mustang and 100 more hp than than the mustangs i was looking at buying. Plus the GTO only gets attention from people who KNOW thier cars... that is the attention i want. Im not saying that i wouldnt buy a Mustang but i wouldnt trade my GTO for one!


----------



## ponykiller (Jul 25, 2010)

My best friend has a 2011 5.0 and my 05 GTO runs pretty damn close to it. Similar 0-60 time. But he is just a little bit faster. Haven't had either to the track so no times. Hate to say it but ford did something right. I'll still never trade my GTO for a Crustang.

Also, I just bought the mobile app for this site and I spent about 20 mins. looking for this article on the app and could not find it. Can anyone help me with that?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ponykiller said:


> My best friend has a 2011 5.0 and my 05 GTO runs pretty damn close to it. Similar 0-60 time. But he is just a little bit faster. Haven't had either to the track so no times. Hate to say it but ford did something right. I'll still never trade my GTO for a Crustang.
> 
> Also, I just bought the mobile app for this site and I spent about 20 mins. looking for this article on the app and could not find it. Can anyone help me with that?


You must be stock then,correct?I think powerwise they are on par with an 03/04 Cobra if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

If the 5.0 mustang was out at the same time the GTO was out and I happened to be in the used car market i would have given both cars serious consideration. I really like the Mustang's engine a little more due to the heads.

Of course I'm a little biased having a VTEC car.


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I dont care how much HP a mustang has, I will NEVER purchase one. They are "Me Too" cars! you have a mustang? ME TOO! They are everywhere and frankly i think they are ugly and just boring, GTO's are getting more rare and rare and will be worth more than any new Mustangs will ever be worth. Im with Lowet, My GTO has a home for life, and if something ever happens to her (knock on wood), I will buy another GTO. Scouts Honor.


:agree


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the GTOs will be like Supras and soon. Have you ever notice how hard it is to find a supra under 20K most sell on Ebay for 20-30k. I have even seen camaros and Trans Ams from the late 90s sell for good prices lately. So yeah I love my GTO and compare to my 300zx it is way easier to work on and more modern. Plus with the ability to just drop newer GM engines in down the road. Yeah I am keeping mines. 

The only other car I would take for it now would be a G8 for the 4 doors.


----------



## tyty (Aug 21, 2010)

RKLamb said:


> I think the GTOs will be like Supras and soon. Have you ever notice how hard it is to find a supra under 20K most sell on Ebay for 20-30k. I have even seen camaros and Trans Ams from the late 90s sell for good prices lately. So yeah I love my GTO and compare to my 300zx it is way easier to work on and more modern. Plus with the ability to just drop newer GM engines in down the road. Yeah I am keeping mines.
> 
> The only other car I would take for it now would be a G8 for the 4 doors.


:agree these cars are going to be worth a pretty penny someday i think, the stang not so much. pretty easy decision but then again this is a GTO forum so im pretty sure were all biased towards GTO's but to each his own i suppose.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I'm about to break 100k miles on my GTO.

25k with the blue printed and balanced forged engine.

And the Maggie 112 has 75k on it and works flawlessly, but now I may upgrade to a TVX 2300 since my engine can handle more power.


----------

